# Kindle cover from a Florence-made Leonardo Leather address book



## Artsci (Apr 21, 2009)

I've written about this custom cover for Kindles 1 and 2 on other Kindle sites and have been urged by posters there post here.

The original idea was to contrast the advanced technology of the Kindle with a classic book cover. Here's a photo of the originals (I made three).










With the arrival of the Kindle 2 and the hinged attachment on the new Amazon cover for the Kindle 2 I anticipated a way to make a new version of the Leonardo cover for the Kindle 2 using the hinged attachment. So I ordered two of the Amazon covers, planning to take one apart to see if I could adapt the hinged attachment for my custom Leonardo cover. I also took apart the original Kindle cover to prepare it for the much thinner Kindle 2. Here are some photos of the results.

The new cover is much thinner, but it looks the same when closed.










The new cover arrangement is much simpler and given the how thin the Kindle 2 is I saw no need to create the gilt page edge replicas that I made for the original cover.










The hinge attachment for the Kindle 2 is a imaginative solution for attaching the Kindle easily. It's very reliable and holds the Kindle securely in place, even with the cover folded back (which is the way I tend to read with the Kindle 2 in the cover).










Removing the hinge attachment from the Amazon Kindle 2 case requires cutting the case apart. The attachment is a one piece device with the 2 attachment points mounted in a plastic case about .114 thin. The device has two attachment points that slide into slots on the left side of the Kindle 2. The upper attachment point is hook-shaped and spring loaded so it hooks tightly to the upper slot. It's ingenious and quite simple.

It was very easy to find a way to mount the device on my new Leonardo cover, and it work like a charm. The Kindle 2 will not come loose unless the upper hook on the device is pushed downward to unhook the Kindle 2.

Here's a photo of the hinge device mounted in the new Leonardo cover. It's hard to even see it.


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

I like your covers.  They have a very sophisticated look.  Do you plan to sell any of these?  Are they just as secure as the Amazon covers?  I have a kindle 2 and might be interested in purchasing a cover.  I'm sure there are others that would be interested.


----------



## Artsci (Apr 21, 2009)

As I just indicated in response to someone who emailed me about this cover, this started as a personal challenge to create something original for myself, and I never intended to make any more.  But several people persuaded me. 

Interest has been so high I’ve been investigating ways to have these made in volume.  Hand making them is a labor of love, but the love only goes so far before it becomes a kind of drudgery.  I manage several businesses already and don’t have the time to make these beyond what I’ve already done.

The biggest issue is cost.  I’ve been able to make a tentative deal with the craftspeople in Florence to supply the cover and spine pieces, and that in itself took a lot of persuasion, as they had previously rejected requests for other uses of this extraordinary and beautiful address book.  Next I would have to source the Kindle 2 hinge in volume from Amazon (probably not that difficult).  Then I have to find a few people with enough skill to hand make these in volume at a high level of quality.  If I can pull this off the best case scenario would be a cost around $150, probably higher.  I’m concerned that a price that high would severely limit demand.

What do you think?  Would you pay $150 to $200 for this cover and do you think there would be many others inclined to do so?

BTW, they are just as secure as the stock Amazon Kindle cover, if security means having all the functionality of the hinge mount.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw your cover when I bought my original Kindle last year. They are works of art. I've been tempted enough by it to go to the website where you purchased the address book and looked into making one myself.  

It's a pleasure to have you here. I do hope you stop by the introduction thread and introduce yourself.


----------



## Artsci (Apr 21, 2009)

I will visit the introduction thread.


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

Artsci,
Thanks for replying.  I suppose I should have known that to produce this quality of work would require a high price tag.  I'm afraid that the price tag of $150 or more would be too high for myself and I'm afraid that price would be cost-prohibited for most others as well.

If it is possible ( and it may not be possible) to get the price down to a more reasonable level I think you would have people lining up for your product.  In any case you have already produced an impressive cover for all to envy. Good luck in your endeavor and thank you for spending the time and effort to try to mass produce a product that others can enjoy.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

ArtSci....PM sent RE: A person to manufacture said books. :]


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I think your covers are beautiful and Im sure alot of people would love them, I just agree that $150-$200 is very high for a kindle cover. I do think they are beautiful though.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow they are fantastic.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree they are gorgeous.. I contacted you a while back on the mobi thread  and you were not making them , I am so glad you changed your mind, however for me my top price for a cover would be about 100.00.  It is stunning , welcome to the boards


----------

